# ادوات الصيانة بالانجليزية



## klim40 (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن تفيدوني باسماء ادوات واجهزة الصيانة بالانجليزية واجركم على الله من ابسطها الى المعقدة 
مثلا مفك البراغي مفاتيح اي شيء يخص الصيانة 

السلام عليكم


----------



## المسلم84 (22 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مفك براغي عادي Flat screw driver
مفك براغي نجمة Star screw driver
بينسة (كماشة) plier

وللمزيد شاهد الرابط هــــــــنـــــــا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.......


----------



## مقشش (22 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## abdoa40 (8 مارس 2009)

الله يسلمك ويحفظك اخي تحية من صاحب الطلب


----------

